# Is there a formula for swing speed = distance approximations



## turkish (Sep 8, 2015)

Just wondering if there is a specific formula that denotes how far a PERFECT strike should go, given the swing speed?

IE if you are swinging at x miles per hour with a loft of Y it goes 130 yards... and so if it doesn't go this distance then you know you are losing distance because of crap impact etc


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 8, 2015)

In short no. 

There are a lot of factors that determine how far someone can hit the ball that comes from the swing itself, lag, contact etc.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 8, 2015)

Very rough rule of thumb... 2.5 * Driver SS = distance - for a well struck shot.


----------



## turkish (Sep 8, 2015)

I had heard that for the driver via google- any other info on irons?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 8, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Very rough rule of thumb... 2.5 * Driver SS = distance - for a well struck shot.
		
Click to expand...




    thats pretty spot on for my swing speed and distance.


----------



## the_coach (Sep 8, 2015)

it is just physics & math - so what you get from the pretty accurate LM's (Trackman, GC2+HMT, Flightscope)

{from next month trackman will have a LM that has 2 radar systems in it so a ways more accurate again 
-interesting in itself as they've found an answer to the problem of radars interfering with data analysis if in close proximity - why you could never really compare trackman to flightscope simultaneously over the same shot in real time} 

if you examine the PGA Tour pro's re CHS return into distance you'd find a formula that varies from 2.3 to 2.6 x CHS = D

for most index players 2.3 or 2.2 as the multiple would give a more realistic answer as the smash factor is rarely optimum in the strike

maybes an easier reference point is to look at the average figs for the LPGA Tour as a general guide to the optimum for the SS as they are all pretty efficient in their strike patterns so get pretty near to the max SF #'s at strike






[/IMG]

note the driver figs with a +3Âº AoA - every minus degree AoA down from the driver distance number will lose approx 6 yards carry distnance

plus as a guide the swing speed for folks it will increase for 2mph up for each club up through the irons

for every 1mph more SS than the chart figs here you'll get approx 2 to 3 yards more in distance given a pretty centered strike

a more simple formula that seems to get pretty close for driver distance for index players

carry distance = 3.16 x speed -85yds
total distance  = 3.16 x speed -50yds


----------



## bunkered (Sep 8, 2015)

[QtUOTE=turkish;1360037]Just wondering if there is a specific formula that denotes how far a PERFECT strike should go, given the swing speed?

IE if you are swinging at x miles per hour with a loft of Y it goes 130 yards... and so if it doesn't go this distance then you know you are losing distance because of crap impact etc[/QUOTE]
Turkish have a look at my post regarding swing speed, try it and come back and tell what you think.


----------



## turkish (Sep 9, 2015)

I have tried slowing down and sometimes still do it at the range to groove a swing but on the course I wouldn't as I know my distances.

The reason I asked the question is it must be a good indicator to know if you are getting the connection/impact correct.

I have a skycaddie skypro so this indicates my SS so I wanted to measure against distances but the LPGA stats coach has put up is a good indicator as my iron distances are about 10-15 yards further than those given, my driver distance though is about the same- 220 yards carry with a 94 mph swing(on my good ones)


----------

